# In search of the mighty hogfish and a lot more



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

In search of the mighty hogfish and a lot more.
Unfortunately, due to a severe asthma attack, I will not be able to provide a first hand report. However, thanks to Captain Dylan Hubbard, and Mr. John Martin, for providing outstanding pictures for us to enjoy together. 
February & March are two of the best months to target hogfish. The hogfish, one of the best eating fish to ever swim, is native to the Western Atlantic ocean, Nova Scotia, Canada, South America, and our Gulf of Mexico. The hogfish is currently the only known member of its genus (a class of things which have common characteristics and which can be divided into subordinate kinds.) As such, the hogfish is in a class by itself. Our hogfish possesses a very elongated snout. This 'pig-like' snout, along with its 'rooting' behavior, gives the hogfish its name. Juvenile hogfish start out as female and then mature to become male. This change usually occurs around three years of age and about 14 inches in length.
The key to successfully catching hogfish is the right tackle and bait. 20 pound test equipment and a 3-4 foot 15 pound test fluorocarbon leader would be ideal. Hogfish love shrimp.
Let's join the very experienced Captain Frank, along with the 'Smokey & Dusty Show,' two of the best, most experienced, mates ever, in search of the mighty hogfish and a lot more.
From the deck of Hubbard Marina's all day head boat the Friendly Fisherman:






Not too many hogfish are caught on the overnight, far off shore boats. Here is a nice one from 2/16:

Not that many hogs, but a lot more:





Two tuna for Ed and an 'endangered' American red snapper. Often red snapper are so 'endangered' that it's impossible to get away from them:











The mighty hogfish brings home the big bucks:

Hope you enjoyed 'in search of the mighty hogfish and a lot more' as seen from the decks of the Friendly fisherman & Florida Fisherman ll.
Our Florida has so much to enjoy, so much to offer.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like the Sea of Cortez, Baja, California, also has hogfish:


----------

